# Audio stream - Airplay speakers/AirPort Express



## doigts2fee (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir a tous,

N'etant pas sure de ou poser ma question, je la mets dans le forum Apple TV; j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider.
Je voudrais juste savoir si il est possible de diffuser en meme temps un flux audio (depuis mon iPhone par exemple) sur des enceintes avec Airplay intégré (si oui lesquelles?) et sur ma chaine hifi connectee a une borne airport express? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos reponses.
Bon week end a tous!


----------

